
Microsoft Launches Visual Studio 2019 for Windows and Mac - symisc_devel
https://venturebeat.com/2019/04/02/microsoft-launches-visual-studio-2019-for-windows-and-mac/
======
halfnibble
Anyone know how it performs on Mac?

~~~
rdsnsca
Its just am updated version of Xamarin Studio with a a few extra features.

